# Suggestions for a kayak



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Welcome to the Buzz. If you can outfit this snug enough to fit you, i.e. snug on hips and knees, it should make a fine learner/riverruner. If you want to be able to throw it around and learn tricks it will be too big.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Liquid logic trigger is going to be a good beginner boat. Stable and older so cheap. Not going to get any play out of it though


----------



## suznull (May 25, 2004)

*NO Trigger!*

I'm 5' and probably weighted 145 lbs when I had a Trigger. I flipped on The Fractions and it was all I could do to get out. I never got in that boat again. 

I'd recommend a Jackson 2Fun, or I'm using a Wavesport EZG and I like it. I've used a Wavesport Siren and now the EZG, and I think Wavesport's outfitting and boat designs work best for me.


----------



## julsie (Jul 29, 2013)

*Love my Trigger*

I'm sorry that anyone had a bad experience, but I have to say that I have loved my Trigger! It's been a great introduction to kayaking. It's like my trusty steed. I've feel super stable, and able to learn to use edges better than in a totally displacement hull. Just make sure you have float bags, and it shouldn't be too horrible to drag to shore. And i've got a few little surfs out of it as well! I would totally recommend it!

I'm still pretty new to the sport, but that's my 2cents!


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

The old perceptions have a lot smaller cockpit than the LL trigger does for doing wet exits. I also learned in that boat. In some ways I wished I would have kept it. It was a great boat to learn in.


----------

